
United shares lose $1B in market value after man dragged off flight - t23
http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/11/investing/united-airlines-stock-passenger-flight-video/
======
Overtonwindow
FYI: United has issued an apology, saying "no one should be treated this way"
which I interpret to mean: We did nothing wrong....until our stock tanks and
we lose a billion dollars, ok then we did something wrong"

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/11/business/united-
airline-p...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/11/business/united-airline-
passenger-overbooked-flights.html)

------
Zaheer
Clickbaitey title. It _was_ down 3% which isn't drastic. Now it's only down 2%
from this week's high.
[https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:UAL](https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:UAL)

------
gk1
As I said in another thread:

So what? It's still above its YTD low of $65.28 from March, and it's 31% up
(!!) from the same time last year.

~~~
2bitencryption
my guess is this trend will continue bringing United down for awhile, though.

sure, people have a short-term memory for this type of thing. in two days
everyone will be outraged at something else.

but most people don't fly very frequently. and they don't have many
preconceived notions about airlines. ask someone what they think of Nike or
Apple or Honda and they probably have an opinion. Ask them what they think of
Alaska Airlines or Delta and the average person probably doesn't.

So now the next time this Average Person _does_ want to fly, and they have to
pick an airline (which tend to be priced around the same amount, except for
specific routes), what are they going to think when they see the name United
come up? They'll think about really the only thing they know about United,
which is they smash people's faces and throw them overboard.

~~~
xiphias
One thing is for sure: they could have easily gotten somebody to get off the
plane if they offered $1000 for waiting for the next flight, and their company
lost more than that money, so it won't worth to be doing this again for any
airline.

I'm sure this has happened a lot of times in the past though, the only
difference now is that somebody could record it, because of easily accessible
smartphones.

